# CIC Interview



## LittleBlackDevil (10 Feb 2021)

There used to be an excellent thread on the CIC application interview here:

CIC Interview  


			https://army.ca/forums/threads/47190.0
		


The link now appears broken, which is unfortunate because it had great information. I just scheduled my CIC interview today and was hoping to re-read that thread for some preparation. Would members here be willing to share in this new thread pointers for both myself and other future CIC applicants?


----------



## Burrows (11 Feb 2021)

Hey @LittleBlackDevil - Do you remember the thread title or similar?  I can try and track it down.

In the mean time, just a couple pieces of general advice:

1) Be prepared to explain why you want to work with youth.  If you are already work with a unit, specific references that demonstrate your understanding of the program is a huge plus (This is no different than showing you know a bit about a company if you are interviewing on the street).

2) If you have any tattoos, be prepared to explain them and/or show them.  If they are in inconvenient places, I would recommend that you have a photo handy.  

3) Understand that you are NOT just applying to be a CIC Officer.  You are applying to be an Officer in the Canadian Armed Forces and your trade happens to be CIC.  Joe Civilian will not understand the difference between you and a PRes or RegF member standing side by side - it is important to have this understanding.

4) Dress in appropriate business attire.

5) If you are asked situational/scenario based questions, you will not be expected to know the CAF process but will be expected to have reasonable answers.

6) Be able to explain the benefit that you feel you will receive from being a CAF Member ("I heard you guys get discounts on gym memberships" is probably not going to score you points)

7) Arrive early.

8) Expect the process to take a few hours - budget your time accordingly.

9) The interview for COATS is unique as they are not only assessing you for your ability to be a CAF Officer but also one who has working with youth and being responsible for their welfare as their primary duty.  

10) Be open and honest about your personal history and be prepared to explain anything that could be less than favourable.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (11 Feb 2021)

I believe the topic of the thread was "CIC Interview".

Thanks for the reply, this is very helpful.


----------

